# It's coming to an end..



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

With Maryland Striper season (on the bay)coming to an end I was was thinking about what to do with my extra time. I decided to start taking up distance casting. I have some mid-level 13ft surf rods, but Im not sure if my reels are suited for field work. They good reels, but most have not been tricked out.. Please tell me if any of them would work...

Knobby 525
knobby Avet SX
Abu BY
Slosh 20

I also have a ABU 5500 c3 I was thinking about converting (cheapy) into a field rod.... 


All Suggestions would be appriecated.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Blue Yonder would be great reel for distance work. A mag sideplate is all you really need. The SL20 is a good one also, not quite as suited as the BY but a good distance reel.

The 5500 cs may have the most potential. A sideplate and a conversion bar and you will have a sweet little reel that will work great with both .31 and .28 line.

The old 5500/benfield is still my favorite...

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*side plates*

Do you sell benfield sideplates?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I sold them for a while but I'm out now. I'll pm information.

Tommy


----------

